# 1939s Hawthorne



## jd56 (Aug 20, 2020)

Has gone electric.

The Hilltopper "Sprinter"
36v / 250 watt.
Is all I need.Does about 15mph.
Just be careful when applying the coaster brake.
I went down twice while being idiot trying to fishtail.

But, the conversion was a success.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoMagz (Aug 21, 2020)

The little Hilltoppers 36v kit is very stealthy! Nice bike.


----------

